# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Kik Messenger, instant messenger application for mobile devices, Kik Interactive, Inc., Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Owner - MediaLab

Website - kik.com

facebook.com/kikapp

twitter.com/Kik

linkedin.com/company/kik-interactive-inc

Kik Messenger on Wikipedia

Co-founder - Ted Livingston

Co-founder - Chris Best

----------


## Airicist

"If I were on the product team at Kik"

by Sar Haribhakti
August 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "MediaLab acquires messaging app Kik, expanding its app portfolio"

by Jonathan Shieber
October 19, 2019

----------

